# Axxor



## 110981 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi I am new to this site and am still finding my way around .I have recently bought my second motorhome , this is a Autotrail AXXOR built in 1996 my family and I think that it is great but would like to know if anyone else has one . I have cotacted Auto trail and they told me they only made about 30 of them , of these 20 went to Japan and the other 10 where for the French market ,hence the left hand drive .Touch wood we have had no problems yet appart from the Truma water heater wont work ,and the water tank (domestic water ) gauge allways shows water in the tank even when I have emptied it , but hey I can survive that one but hot water without boiling the kettle would be nice it take a lot of kettles for a shower haha.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi jimbo56 and welcome to the forum. I can't help you with the problem , hadn't heard of that particular model. Have you joined the AutoTrail owners club there may be someone who would know 
Rich and Lin


----------

